# Videocard upgrade for Alienware M15X



## TobiasPriess

Hello.
I have a Alienware M15X, wit a intel core i720 cpu, 8 gigabyte of ram, and a nvidia GTX260m videocard. I just got Battlefield 3 And i can almost play it at highest settings without lag. Would a newer Videocard help me out? and which, and where can i buy one? I heard about the Nvidia GTX580.. Would it fit my labtop?


----------



## massahwahl

Im about 90% positive that you cant replace the video card on any laptop. Thats why so called 'gaming-laptops' are completely stupid. You would be better off building a desktop.


----------



## wolfeking

BIOS support needs to be checked. It is MXM3.0 and replaceable. If it has BIOS support for newer cards, then you can upgrade. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Alienwa...683?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2568d2e553 this is the best thing listed for M15x on ebay. Again, check to be sure what is supported.


----------



## TobiasPriess

wolfeking said:


> BIOS support needs to be checked. It is MXM3.0 and replaceable. If it has BIOS support for newer cards, then you can upgrade.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Alienwa...683?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2568d2e553 this is the best thing listed for M15x on ebay. Again, check to be sure what is supported.



I am not quite sure how i can check my BIOS if it supports newer cards, can you explain it a little more detailed?


----------



## wolfeking

I will look it up in a minute. Then I will report back.


----------



## wolfeking

the A09 (newest BIOS on dell site) BIOS supports up to 75 Watt mxm3.0 GPUS. This means that the 6990m will work in it. 
So you are set.


----------



## BassAddict

Or, you could buy a ViDock and use any graphics card: ViDock


----------



## wolfeking

that is an option, assuming he has a expresscard slot. But even then, it will be limited to PCIe x1 mode. that will put a GTX570 down to a GTS250 type performance. Not much better than he has now.


----------



## TobiasPriess

wolfeking said:


> the A09 (newest BIOS on dell site) BIOS supports up to 75 Watt mxm3.0 GPUS. This means that the 6990m will work in it.
> So you are set.



Thank you! 
But 700$ for a video card seems like quite a lot.. I was thinking about spending 2-300.. Is that completely impossible?


----------



## claptonman

You said you were looking at a 580 too, which would be around 400-500. (Assuming its the same price as the desktop equivalent) Do an Ebay search on MXM3.0 and see the highest price you can go. Post the ones you're interested in and we'll eval them for you.


----------



## TobiasPriess

claptonman said:


> You said you were looking at a 580 too, which would be around 400-500. (Assuming its the same price as the desktop equivalent) Do an Ebay search on MXM3.0 and see the highest price you can go. Post the ones you're interested in and we'll eval them for you.



After a search on ebay, i found this GTX460 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-GTX-...o_TV_Cards&hash=item4cfb3a3d31#ht_1122wt_1163
 as the best (And most affordable) option.


----------



## TobiasPriess

claptonman said:


> You said you were looking at a 580 too, which would be around 400-500. (Assuming its the same price as the desktop equivalent) Do an Ebay search on MXM3.0 and see the highest price you can go. Post the ones you're interested in and we'll eval them for you.



The best i could find on ebay was the GTX460 at about 200$, there was no 500 series. Would the GTX460 fit? I also choose to write dell if they can get hands on a 560 or even 580.


----------



## wolfeking

this is a solid performer. About equal IIRC to a GTX 460. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-Mobilit...o_TV_Cards&hash=item19c78a4645#ht_1603wt_1139

the 460 is a good card, but as the 5870, it suffers a memory address bottleneck (the 192 bit just isnt enough). 

Also GTX 500 series. 
570
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1-5GB-N...eo_TV_Cards&hash=item2a15341ecd#ht_500wt_1287 
is a good deal. 
580
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2GB-Nvi...eo_TV_Cards&hash=item1c1d9fd467#ht_740wt_1270


----------



## TobiasPriess

wolfeking said:


> this is a solid performer. About equal IIRC to a GTX 460.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATI-Mobilit...o_TV_Cards&hash=item19c78a4645#ht_1603wt_1139
> 
> the 460 is a good card, but as the 5870, it suffers a memory address bottleneck (the 192 bit just isnt enough).
> 
> Also GTX 500 series.
> 570
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1-5GB-N...eo_TV_Cards&hash=item2a15341ecd#ht_500wt_1287
> is a good deal.
> 580
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2GB-Nvi...eo_TV_Cards&hash=item1c1d9fd467#ht_740wt_1270



How about the GTX470? And what does "Memory adress bottleneck" means? (Sorry, im Danish)


----------



## wolfeking

basically the higher the bit rate, the better. The memory address rate (bit rate) is the rate at which the card can address the memory. Higher rates means that it can send more data faster. 
For a gaming card, look for at least 192 bit. 

the 470 looks to be a solid card. http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-470M.35971.0.html


----------



## TobiasPriess

wolfeking said:


> basically the higher the bit rate, the better. The memory address rate (bit rate) is the rate at which the card can address the memory. Higher rates means that it can send more data faster.
> For a gaming card, look for at least 192 bit.
> 
> the 470 looks to be a solid card. http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-470M.35971.0.html



Okay, so i just located this ATI 6990M at 440$ http://www.ebay.de/itm/ATI-Mobility...o_TV_Cards&hash=item1c20396a53#ht_3186wt_1396

Similar to the first card that you refered to. I just want to be a 100% sure, that this card will fit in my M15x, since it is not possible to return a card to the seller.
Can you confirm, that this will fit?


----------



## wolfeking

it is the right socket. It is installed in current M15R3 laptops, so it should install in your M15x.


----------



## TobiasPriess

Yesterday i got and installed the HD6990M, and it runs perfectly, thank you, for your support and guidance


----------



## wolfeking

how does that 6990 hold up to the games you were playing?


----------



## TobiasPriess

wolfeking said:


> how does that 6990 hold up to the games you were playing?



I am playing Battlefield 3 with a resolution of 1920x1080, and with the settings set to "Ultra" and it runs it really well, no lagg at all. I can also do Modern warfare 3 with highest settings without any problems.


----------



## wolfeking

sounds good. 
Glad we could have been help to you.


----------

